# LLI - Loyal Lithium



## System (28 April 2021)

Monger Gold is a resource exploration company with highly prospective gold, nickel and base metal projects located in the prolific eastern goldfields of Western Australia.

Monger Gold is an 80% owner of three distinct projects in the eastern goldfields of Western Australia, Mt Monger North, Mt Monger South, and Gibraltar South. All three projects are within 50km of major mining towns (Kalgoorlie and Coolgardie).

Mt Monger North and Mt Monger South cover a combined total area of 37.7km2and are comprised of twenty-nine significant tenements. They sit 45km south east of Kalgoorlie in the world class gold region of Western Australia, adjacent to Silver Lake Resources' (SLR) tenure which hosts its flagship Mt Monger Mine (Daisy Complex).

Based on significant historical exploration at the Mt Monger North Project (including drilling results), we are excited about the prospect for the discovery of gold, nickel, and other base metals. Key targets have already been identified, with planning work already underway to commence a drilling campaign at the Mt Monger North Project.

Recent work at the Mt Monger South Project has also indicated that the area has significant prospectivity for gold and base metals, particularly along its major structure, the Goddard Shear. Here as well, planning work is already underway to commence a systematic exploration program.

The Gibraltar South Project covers an  area of 15.69km2 and is located approximately 20km south-west  of the township of Coolgardie in the Goldfields region of Western Australia. It comprises eight granted tenements and one pending tenement that have been delineated through recent favourable drilling results and proximity to historical gold workings. As a result of recent and historical exploration programs, numerous attractive drill targets that have been identified across the project area will be prioritised, with hopes for drilling to commence approximately six months after listing.

It is anticipated that MMG will list on the ASX during June 2021.






						Monger Gold Limited
					






					mongergold.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2021)

*Listing date*8 June 2021*Company contact details*http://mongergold.com.au/
Ph: (08) 6245 2490*Principal Activities*Minerals Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*MMG*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*24 May 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Barclay Wells Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2021)

and MMG up and trading today, around the 26-27c level


_not to be confused with Mt Monger Resources Limited (MTM) - likely to list on  15 July 2021_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2022)

been sleepy, ..... then today, _da-dah_.  As high as 60c, closed at 45c, up 60%

_Transformational Acquisition of the Strategically Located and Large-Scale Scotty Lithium Project, Nevada, USA _

*Highlights  *
• Monger to acquire up to 100% of American Consolidated Lithium Pty Ltd, which holds the rights to acquire the Scotty Lithium Project in Nevada, USA
• Strategically located: 
o .... Immediately adjoining and surrounding the Bonnie Claire Project which is host to one of North America’s largest lithium resources 
o ....  70km from Albermarle Corp’s Clayton Valley (Silver Peak) Lithium Mine – the only producing lithium mine in the USA
o .... 330km from Tesla’s Gigafactory, one of the largest globally;   
• Historical soil sampling returned grades of up to 300ppm Li representing similar grades to soil sampling over world-class Albermarle’s Clayton Valley Mine
• Large-scale sediment hosted lithium project comprising 700 placer mining claims covering circa 14,000 acres
• Lithium-bearing brine potential across the Project area
• Accretive acquisition for MMG at a cost of A$2.0 million payable in MMG shares 
• Binding commitments received to raise A$1.76 million to fund initial work programs at the Scotty Lithium Project 
• Acquisition and exploration program fully funded with circa A$4.75 million in cash upon closing of the Acquisition Agreement  •


----------



## qldfrog (3 May 2022)

I was lucky to buy this thru the systems:
had quite a jump after good news release..->buying into lithium 





I am out but happy....


----------



## System (3 November 2022)

On November 3rd, 2022, Monger Gold Ltd (MMG) changed its name and ASX code to Loyal Lithium Limited (LLI).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 November 2022)

27 Oct 2022: _A$4.5 Million Institutional Placement to Accelerate Lithium Exploration  _

• Firm commitments received for a A$4.5 million two-tranche Placement
• Strong demand received from high quality Australian and international institutional investors and existing shareholders
• Funds raised will be used for exploration field works at both the Brisk Lithium and newly acquired Trieste Lithium Projects in James Bay, potential additional acquisitions, drilling at the Scotty Lithium Project and general working capital  
• Placement was completed at a 7.5% discount to the 15 day VWAP


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 November 2022)

• As Monger Gold (MMG), on 22 Oct 2022 the company tripled its land position in the prolific *James Bay **Lithium *District of Quebec, Canada through the acquisition of the highly prospective Trieste Lithium Project
 • Trieste Lithium Project is a large scale lithium project covering 220 km2 within the Trieste Greenstone Belt located 14km east along strike of Winsome Resources (ASX: WR1) Adina Lithium Project which recently recorded high grade lithium assay results of up to 4.89% Li2O
• Trieste Lithium Project was acquired through staking and acquisition agreements with multiple independent counterparties including:
 - DG Resource Management , as generator and vendor of the potentially world class Corvette Lithium Project owned by Patriot Battery Metal (TSXV: PMET) , and
- Osisko Development Corporation (TSXV:ODV) , a leading North American mining company focused on Canadian gold opportunities
• Trieste Lithium Project contains multiple mapped pegmatites and strong indicator minerology along the Trieste Greenstone Belt including an anomalous historical lithium assay of 180ppm Li
• The Trieste Lithium Project complements the [now Loyal Lithium] North American Lithium portfolio all within Tier 1 mining jurisdictions: -
*- Hard Rock* :  Brisk Lithium Project (Québec, Canada) ;
_*- Hard Rock *_: the Trieste Lithium Project (Québec, Canada) , and
*- Brines and Clay* : the Scotty Lithium Project (Nevada, USA)


----------



## greggles (Friday at 11:39 AM)

LLI share price recovering this month after sliding to a low of 27c at the end of December. Today the share price is flirting with the 40c level.

News announced this morning confirms that they are rapidly progressing their Trieste Lithium Project In Canada with the inaugural field program scheduled to commence in the coming months.


----------

